
VIM as IDE - ingve
https://github.com/xmementoit/vim-ide#vim-as-ide-by-damian-ziobro
======
speedplane
It gives me a certain level of happiness that threads still exist discussing
whether VIM is an appropriate IDE.

------
johncoltrane
Just what the world needed: another personal config full of ugly antipatterns,
myopic hacks, and useless plugins marketed as a turnkey IDE.

